# Möchte mit Street-Trial anfangen



## Torkas (12. Juli 2012)

Moin,

also erstmal zu mir:
Bin neu im Forum und habe auch noch nichtmal mit BMX, Trial oder sonstigen Fahrradsportarten angefangen.
Mir ist Street-Trial direkt ins Auge gefallen, allerdings sind die Bikes anscheinend ziemlich teuer (bin 16 also geht da nicht ewig viel ).

Also dann zu den Fragen:

Ich habe wenig gebrauchte Trial-Bikes gefunden,
*1. findet man auch gute Angebote unter 500â¬?*
Ansonsten wÃ¤re so etwas denke ich gut angebracht:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p29_Trial-Bike-20--Onza-Rip-2011.html
*2. KÃ¶nnte man mit so einem Bike gut Street-Trialen*?

Da kommen wir zur nÃ¤chsten Frage.
*3. Gibt es einen besonderen unterschied zwischen Trials mit und ohne Sattel?
*Die mit finde ich sehen besser aus, sind allerdings auch um etwa 2 Kilo schwerer,
*4. sind diese 2 Kilo ein groÃer unterschied?*

*5. Sollte man vorher mit einem BMX anfangen?
*habe nÃ¤mlich keins

Aber das grÃ¶Ãte Problem:
Ich weiÃ nicht wo ich mal ein Trialbike ausprobieren kann, denn 500â¬ fÃ¼r ein paar Tage SpaÃ sind dann doch ein bisschen viel .

Ich denke das waren dann erstmal alle Fragen.

Danke

Edit:

Achja, ist die RahmenlÃ¤nge entscheidend oder brauch ich mir darÃ¼ber erstmal keine Gedanken machen?


----------



## Sherco (13. Juli 2012)

Ich versuche mal zu helfen: 

1. findet man auch gute Angebote unter 500?
Ansonsten wäre so etwas denke ich gut angebracht:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p29_Trial-Bike-20--Onza-Rip-2011.html
Im Street-Trial bereich sind Angebote unter 500 gebraucht eher selten, da es eine relativ große Nachfrage gibt.

2. Könnte man mit so einem Bike gut Street-Trialen?
Nein. Das Teil hat rein gar nichts mit Street Trial( a la Macaskill) zu tun.

3. Gibt es einen besonderen unterschied zwischen Trials mit und ohne Sattel?
Ja. Die ohne Sattel sind in der Regel für reinrassiges Trial, die mit Sattel und in 24" und 26" sind für Street-Trial Gebrauch.

4. sind diese 2 Kilo ein großer unterschied?
Für Street-Trial nicht wirklich. Beim reinrassigen Getriale schon eher bemerkbar.

5. Sollte man vorher mit einem BMX anfangen?
Wenn man BMX fahren will, statt zu trialen dann schon. 


Die Rahmenlänge ist Maßgeblich entscheidend. Reinrassige Trialräder verlieren durch ihren längeren Radstand die Wendigkeit.

Ich gebe dir noch mit auf den Weg, dass man beim trialen mit 2 stunden in der Woche nicht wirklich Fortschritte macht. Man muss eben am Ball bleiben. Zumal du noch keine Zweiradtechnische Erfahrung hast, wirst du dir zuallererst Balance und das Gefühl für dein Rad erarbeiten müssen. Wenn dich das nicht abschreckt, ist es wohl die Investition wert. Mal eben n Trialrad kaufen und 2 Monate später auf dem Schulhof dick machen ist aber nicht  
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradoxianer (13. Juli 2012)

1. Schau mal im Verkaufe Thread hier im Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410497&page=2
Nr #37 oder #50
Problem dabei ist dass die Teile wie Bremsen, Rahmen eben besonders hochwertig sein müssen (müssen ja was abkönnen) und somit normalerweise z.b. schon die Bremsen alleine meist um die 200  kosten.
Für den Anfang sollte aber hier wirklich was dabei sein.

2. wurde ja schon beantwortet... mit so einem Bike was du vorgeschlagen hast wird Streettrial schwerer zu fahren sein .. gerade solche Dinge wie Manual oder Bunnyhop sind viel schwerer zu lerenn auf so einem Rad! Dafür ist Backweelhop usw leichter.. man muss eben schauen was man will!

5. Klares Nein
BMX hat mit Trial relativ wenig bis gar nichts zu tun! Es ist natürlich von Vorteil wenn man in Trial einsteigen will und vorher schon Radsport gemacht hat wo man man das Rad beherrschen gelernt hat!

Ansonsten mal im Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496144 anschauen!
Für Tutorials wie man anfängt bei youtube >>Mastering the Art of Trial von Ryan Leech<< eingeben:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ4oIchtkts"]track stand      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wegen mal ausprobieren.... sag mal wo du her kommst.. dann kann man schauen ob es Leute gebt, die in Deiner Nähe fahren, da kannst Du sicher mal probieren!


----------



## Torkas (13. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe 


> Reinrassige Trialräder verlieren durch ihren längeren Radstand die Wendigkeit.


Dann scheinen ja die mit Sattel geeigneter für mich zu sein.

Wenn hier jemand in der nähe von Kiel wohnt wäre das passend .

Edit:
Noch eine Frage ^^
Sind 20", 24" oder 26" Bikes nur gewohnheitssache oder gibt es da auch noch passende größen für Street-Trial (möchte ein wendiges Bike haben denke ich)?

Und kann man mit der #37 hauptsächlich nur Hindernisse überwinden oder auch Tricks mit dem Bike selbst machen?


----------



## Paradoxianer (13. Juli 2012)

#37 sollte gut gehen für streettrial!
im Streetrial ist im Moment 24" der quasi Standard.
20" Streetrial hab ich bis jetzt noch keines gesehen!

Und die Anfänge gehen eingentlich in vertrebarer Zeit, wir haben hier einem kölner innerhalb ner halben Stunde den ersten Bunnyhop bei gebrracht . Mit Kiel schau mal unter 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286945 
nach wo die Leute fahren 

oder einfach über die Suche die Leute finden, die in Kiel fahren und dann
denen per PM mal ne Anfrage schicken
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=504702&highlight=Kiel

Viel Spaß dir  bei deinem neuen coolen Hobby :-D


----------



## MrPinkySecret (13. Juli 2012)

Habe ein 26" ohne Sattel..... Und das in...... Kiel 

Sollte meine Kette die Tage kommen kannst du gerne mal probe fahren.


----------



## Sherco (13. Juli 2012)

Man kann auch genauso gut 26" Streettrial fahren. Die meisten bevorzugen aber 24", da es noch wendiger ist.


----------



## Torkas (13. Juli 2012)

MrPinkySecret schrieb:


> Habe ein 26" ohne Sattel..... Und das in...... Kiel
> 
> Sollte meine Kette die Tage kommen kannst du gerne mal probe fahren.



nice


----------



## Soermaen (15. Juli 2012)

Ja dann muss ich wohl mal was bei den gebrauchten suchen ;-) 1500 für n neues zum anfangen ist mir n bissl zu viel


----------



## jan_hl (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hab ein 24er mit sattel in lübeck  das steht nicht zum verkauf, aber wenn du in der nähe bist, kannst du gerne testen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. Juli 2012)

man definiere streettrial. Denn auch da gibt es verschiedene ansätze. Ein Craig Lee Scott fuhr zum beispiel auch trial nur im urbanen raum. Auf 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torkas (15. Juli 2012)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 24er mit sattel in lübeck  das steht nicht zum verkauf, aber wenn du in der nähe bist, kannst du gerne testen.


Danke 
Dann kann ich ja schonmal beide Arten von Trial-Bikes testen!


----------

